# XAMPP localhost nicht erreichbar



## yuro (23. Mai 2012)

Servus,

folgendes Problem:

ich habe XAMPP Control Panel geöffnet um meinen Apache Server und MySQL zu starten. Die beiden Sachen standen aber schon unter Running.

So dann wollt ich über localhost/drupal meine Seite öffnen und da stand 404 Objekt nicht gefunden.

habe im xampp ordner unter htdocs nachgeschaut und der Ordner drupal ist vorhanden. Letztes mal gings noch jetzt nicht mehr -.-

dann hab ich versucht Apache zu stoppen und neu zu starten, aber mir wird im Panel ERROR -1 angezeigt, sodass ich weder Apache noch MySQL stoppen kann.

Was kann ich machen das ich wieder draufzugreifen kann?


----------



## ComFreek (23. Mai 2012)

Der Apache Server scheint zu funktionieren, denn sonst würdest du kein 404 bekommen, sondern eine andere Fehlermeldung von deinem Browser.

Versuche mal http://localhost/drupal/index.php


----------



## yuro (23. Mai 2012)

Da steht Verbindung fehlgeschlagen.

im Panel steht:

WARN: This program must be run from your XAMPP root directory

das tut es ja auch.. sonst wärs ja letztes mal nicht gegangen -.-


----------



## ComFreek (23. Mai 2012)

Achso, na dann liegt es wohl doch an Apache.

Hast du Apache als Dienst eingerichtet? Du kannst es auch manuell via [XAMPP]\apache_start.bat starten.


----------



## yuro (23. Mai 2012)

Edit: also ich hab jetzt den Apache manuell gestartet das funktioniert jetzt.

Nur wenn ich die mysql.bat starte zeigt der mir im localhost an das die tabelle drupal7 unbekannt ist.. er findet sie nicht obwohl sie vorhanden ist.

wie krieg ich jetzt den mysql zum starten?


----------

